# Barrie Musicians?



## buckethead77 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi, I'm a 15 year old guitarist/drummer seeking metal band.

I have 10 years experience with guitar, 5 with drums. I'll play whichever one.

[email protected]

:rockon2:


----------



## kylekyle888 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Guitarist*

hey im 15, i live in barrie im looking to start a metal band too ive been playing electric guitar for 2 and a half years now 

[email protected] if your interested 

*My Gear*

Amp
100W Peavey Valve King 212

Guitar

Ibanez s series S620EXQM

Pedal

Metal Muff


----------

